# Fabric liner for the cage`s floor.



## Viridis Lupus (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello everyone! 

I`ve just bought some flannel fabric. It is very thin, so, i`ll need something thicker to absorb my future hedge`s pees and poops. Since my country is hot, i wont need to worry about cold. So, would a 3 layer flannel liner be good? Would 2 flannel layers with and old cutted cotton t-shirt between them be better?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

If you're using flannel, make sure you're sewing it so the frayed edges are on the inside of the liner. Most of us use fleece liners, or partially fleece, since that's more absorbent than flannel and also dries very quickly. If you're wanting to use just flannel, the best thing to make them absorbent is to sew them with a layer of batting in the middle.


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

If you want to try the EZ Welp pads. My breeder uses them and they are great. http://www.ezwhelp.com/


----------



## Viridis Lupus (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks moxieberry and Isismommy!
I`ve just bought a fabric that maybe is fleece, but i dont know in english the word. Its kinda ugly, purple/brown made of rests of wool with a lot of colored lines mixed. I bought also one thin cotton fabric. I`m going for a 4 layer fabric liner: flannel + cotton + fleece(?) + flannel. Thanks, i hope everything goes all right. I`ll get my first hedgehog on monday!


----------



## Viridis Lupus (Apr 8, 2012)

I got my new hedge and the fabric liner seems to work quite well!  How often should i change it? I`ve sewed extras floors...


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Spot-clean daily - pick off the little turds, etc. For most hedgehogs once or twice a week for changing the liner I good, though babies tend to be more messy. When Archimedes was a baby it would be as often as every other day, between the poop and all the tiny quills and his messy eating. Now it's weekly. So, just go with what seems necessary. And congrats on the new baby!


----------



## Viridis Lupus (Apr 8, 2012)

thanks, moxieberry!
My hedge is just the same colour of archimedes, but it is a female.


----------



## Viridis Lupus (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi everyone! I`ve just washed yesterday the pooped/pissed fabric liner i've sewed before. I left it today drying in the sun, but it still smells urine. I was thinking in washing it in the Washing Mashine... but, is it safe for me and my family to wash the hedge's fabric liner in the same washing mashine we use for our clothes?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Viridis Lupus said:


> Hi everyone! I`ve just washed yesterday the pooped/pissed fabric liner i've sewed before. I left it today drying in the sun, but it still smells urine. I was thinking in washing it in the Washing Mashine... but, is it safe for me and my family to wash the hedge's fabric liner in the same washing mashine we use for our clothes?


It's perfectly fine - that's what pretty much everyone does. You should use unscented detergent, though, otherwise the smell could bother your hedgehog. Just make sure you pick off any pieces of poop and shake it out before it goes in the washing machine. Same goes for any quills on the liner. Quills are the only thing that might end up in your clothes, though usually that's only if you wash them in the same load. I suggest making 3-4 liners so you can save them up to do a small hedgehog-only load of laundry every week or so, so you don't have to run the washing machine for only one liner.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I've had up to 20 hedgies on liners at a time and I've always washed then in the washing machine, if you think about it its no worse than washing cloth diapers.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

nikki said:


> I've had up to 20 hedgies on liners at a time and I've always washed then in the washing machine, if you think about it its no worse than washing cloth diapers.


If anything, hedgehog liners are probably better - they have little turds you can pick off and throw out before putting the liners in. Not so much the case with diapers, haha.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Very true! LOL I never used cloth diapers on my kids....but don't mind using liners for my hedgies!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Being able to machine wash them is one of the best things about liners. It's so easy! XD


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I always do an extra rince, then once they're out throw a rince cycle on with nothing in the machine, but that's because the new washer at this place sucks.


----------



## Viridis Lupus (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice tips, i'll make my hedge more liners and put all of them them in the washing machine.


----------

